# t.v. converter box



## JaniceM (Jun 10, 2017)

I have an RCA-brand converter box for my t.v.  
Noticed it gets quite hot after it's been on for a couple of hours.  
Is it supposed to do this-  and if not, is it dangerous?


----------



## Mike (Jun 11, 2017)

Any box of Electronics will get warm Janice, you say
that it gets "quite hot", it all depends on where the
box sits, is it in a cabinet, or is it beside the TV?

Out of a cabinet is best as it gets cool air around it
and will stay a bit cooler, if it is already out, then it
must be running at the temperature it is designed to
run at, you should be able to touch it without getting
your hand burned, it should only be warm.

I hope that this helps.

Mike.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 11, 2017)

Mike said:


> Any box of Electronics will get warm Janice, you say
> that it gets "quite hot", it all depends on where the
> box sits, is it in a cabinet, or is it beside the TV?
> 
> ...



Now that you mentioned those points-  it's not hot enough to burn my hand, but wondering if the way I have it set up is at least partially responsible:
a neighbor gave me an old t.v., and because the top of the t.v. is sloped instead of flat, I've kept the converter box lying flat on top of it.  The t.v. itself gets warm, but this arrangement also prevents
air from the room from circulating around the box.
In contrast, when I had my previous t.v., the converter box was always placed upright on top of it.  
Could this be relevant?

Also, not sure what you mean about running at a certain temperature-  to the best of my knowledge it's not adjustable.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 11, 2017)

They do get hot.  I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## GDAD (Jun 12, 2017)

Janice: keep the unit on a flat hard surface: DO NOT put a cloth under the unit!


----------

